# Taxis to roam as travelling digital adverts



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

https://www.afr.com/business/media-...xis-roving-digital-billboards-20180914-h15e8v

Article entitled 'Taxis to roam as travelling digital adverts' by Yolanda Redrup in Australian Financial Review, Tuesday 18 September 2018, page 30.

First three paragraphs:

Taxi fleet management company P2P Transport is investing millions of dollars in creating a secondary revenue stream for the business, tapping into the demand for outdoor advertising.

The company will pay Telstra $17 million over three years for the telco to provide the hardware and network services required to enable real-time, targeted advertising to be displayed digitally on 900 P2P vehicles.

P2P chief executive Tom Varga told The Australian Financial Review he was hopeful this new advertising division could account for 25-30 per cent of revenue in a few years.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Had a simialr idea here but not lcd, didn’t last long as most advertisers got too many complaints about taxis bad driving, they had these big signs on the rear of their cars, 

I’ve thought about it myself, go around different stores and sell spots on my car, for them to advertise on, like a race car, and show them how many kms I do, offer monthly packages or yearly,


----------

